# Topics > Robotics > Modular robotics >  SMORES-EP, modular robot, Modular Robotics Lab, University of Pennsylvania, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Modular Robotics Lab

----------


## Airicist

Two SMORES modules

Published on Nov 10, 2015




> Two SMORES modules demonstrating their ability to move, connect,  and manipulate metal objects.

----------


## Airicist

An End-to-End System for Accomplishing Tasks with Modular Robots

Published on Sep 15, 2016




> Video accompanying the paper "An End-to-End System for Accomplishing Tasks with Modular Robots",  Best Systems Paper at RSS 2016.
> 
> Authors: Gangyuan Jing, Tarik Tosun, Mark Yim, and Hadas Kress-Gazit

----------


## Airicist

Accomplishing Tasks with Modular Robots

Published on Nov 15, 2017




> Video accompanying the paper "Accomplishing Tasks with Modular Robots."  Authors: Gangyuan Jing, Tarik Tosun, Mark Yim, and Hadas Kress-Gazit.

----------


## Airicist

A distributed reconfiguration planning algorithm for modular robots

Published on Jul 22, 2019




> Self-reconfigurable modular robots are usually composed of multiple modules with uniform docking interfaces that can be transformed into different configurations by themselves. The reconfiguration planning problem is finding what sequence
> of reconfiguration actions are required for one arrangement of modules to transform into another. We present a novel reconfiguration planning algorithm for modular robots. The algorithm compares the initial configuration with the goal configuration efficiently. The reconfiguration actions can be executed in a distributed manner so that each module can efficiently finish its reconfiguration task which results in a global reconfiguration
> for the system. In the end, the algorithm is demonstrated on real modular robots and some example reconfiguration tasks are provided.

----------


## Airicist2

"Parallel Self-Assembly with SMORES-EP, a Modular Robot"

by Chao Liuin
April 29, 2020

----------

